# Puma folding SS bike



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Saw this on my trip to Boston at the Puma shoe store. They're pumping this bike in select stores as sort of a "hip, urban" way to get around town. Anything to get people thinking about riding is fine by me. Honestly, my first reaction was "oh another dork city bike", but upon closer inspection it seems pretty cool.

Folding frame for portability. The pedals fold up flat too.
The downtube is a cable (ala Slingshot) and turns into a built-in bike lock. Cutting the cable disables the bike's integrity.
Disc brakes
SS drivetrain
BMX handlebars
~30 lbs.
US$775

more here-
http://www.puma.com/bike/pindex.jsp?source=103&

click on the pulsing red dots for more info. Love the SS rationale! (rear dot)


----------



## Mine'sAPint (May 19, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> The downtube is a cable (ala Slingshot) and turns into a built-in bike lock. Cutting the cable disables the bike's integrity.


Now that's a cool idea!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

looks a lot like the old slingshot. wonder why the weight is so high with no downtube.

i want one. first folding bike that doesnt look geeky to the normal person.

and they are doing a great job of marketing a no-nonsense rain jacket, backpack, and wallet. and the integration for the backpack and rack is great.

i wonder about customization. i love my singlespeed, but do you see them getting an internal hub model? that might open the door for more people.


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

*very heavy components...*

the rims themselves ar 765g each! as well as most of the generic alloy components make it very heavy, but all the same, looks like a really neat idea, reluctant as i am to admit it, i like it. For a little over a hundred, you could probably lose 2 lbs off it...still, cool idea, i like their explanation for the singlespeed...sounds like some of the reasons i ride a singlespeed mtn bike.


----------

